
Announcing the Docker for Mac and Windows Public Beta - jeremylevy
https://blog.docker.com/2016/06/docker-mac-windows-public-beta/
======
tzs
> Mac must be a 2010 or newer model, with Intel’s hardware support for memory
> management unit (MMU) virtualization; i.e., Extended Page Tables (EPT)

Why 2010? The 2009 Mac Pro supported EPT.

------
molecule
Any word on improvements since the latest Private Beta, aside from bumping
Docker Engine to 1.12?

